# Dealing with the Remains



## Lauri & The Gang

If you've never had a pet die you might not know your options. I thought I'd list them here.

#1 - Private burial at home

This is done by you on your own property. Keep in mind the more residential the location the more likely it will be against the rules to bury a pet on your property. Also, it brings up the question of what to do if you move?

#2 - Burial in pet cemetery

This would be done by you. There are many pet cemeteries located around the US and even some human cemeteries have pet sections.

#3 - Private Cremation

This can be done either through your vet or you. The cremation facility will clean out the oven between cremations so you are sure you are getting YOUR pets ashes back.

If you do not specify what you want done with the remains the vet will decide for you. Their choices are:

1. Mass cremation
2. Picked up by rendering plants
3. Dumped in local landfills

When I had my girl Tessa cremated I went onto Ebay and found an asian urn with a top. It was just right and much less expensive than the ones specifically made for pets ashes. I had my husband glue the top on.

Riggs will be buried in our field with a couple tennis balls.


----------



## gagsd

This is a topic I did not want to deal with and one of the reasons I put off the decision of humanely euthanizing my best furry buddy of 14 years.
I am lucky that my family owns acreage that will stay in the family for the forseeable future. We decided to mark off an area for the family pets.
On a darker note, it took forever to dig a hole big enough for my Cobi (50 pounds) and I do not look forward to loosing my larger dogs.
Mary


----------



## 3K9Mom

For those who have opted for private cremation, and have ashes to deal with, I found these folks very helpful, and they return emails pretty much around the clock: 

http://www.bestfriendservices.com/commerce/index.jsp

They don't just sell urns, but a whole host of stuff, including engraved plaques suitable for outdoors/gardens. 

Costco sells pet urns as well for $35-80.

http://www.costco.com Then enter "pet urn" into the search box. Actually, their human urns are worth searching too and not too expensive.


----------



## kasbn

As some of you know, I put my dog to rest last week. 

My original plan was to take his ashes to the pond and let them go. He could chase the ducks. And when I come and leave the house, I would be able to "see" him running.

Since I picked the ashes up yesterday, I have maybe changed my mind. I think I might want to keep them with me. The best way to say it is...he was my dog. And he should be with me. 

That is just me. 

I told my hubby, that since Bear loved to ride in the car, that I just might want to take him for a ride occasionally.









Wasn't sure what kind of container they would be returned to me in. Nothing fancy, just a black plastic type box. With my name and the date of cremation written on it. It is a bit heavy. I thought maybe a metal box in there. Or maybe the weight of the dog. Not sure.

Does anyone know this type of box? I was wondering, if you open the black plastic box, is there another type of container in there. Does that container hold the ashes?

Or do you just open the black plastic box and the ashes are right there?


Kathy


----------



## Skye'sMom

Kathy;

When I received my late Seiko's cremains about 6 years ago, they were in a clear plastic bag that was sealed, the bag was in a plastic container and that was in a blue velvet sack.

Moe recently I've lost both a cat and dog. The funeral service I use now has a carved wooden box instead of the plastic container and the velvet bag. They are beautiful and even have an engraved name tag.

My cat's box is relatively light, my gsp heavier and my late gsdx even more so. All heavier than I would have thought.

I too thought I would scatter the ashes some place my animals really loved. I have not been able to do that - I don't know why. Maybe it is too final.

If you decide not to scatter Bear's ashes, you may want to look for a pretty box for him. Don't worry - the ashes will not just be loose in the container. I actually felt better when I saw the fine, clean sandy ashes.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Kathy,
The ones I got back were in a plastic bag inside the box. The first dog I had cremated has had her ashes scattered several places (a river where she loved to swim, the fence line where she went to meet my neighbor, her favorite place to rest in the yard, by another dog's grave so he wouldn't be alone (he hated to be alone)) and I still have some with me 10 years later. Some will go in the Pacific Ocean one of these days. The second fellow is still with me. I know I will be moving and I don't want to leave him here. Both dogs' ashes are in a Big Sky GSD Puppy cookie jar. I thought it was the perfect urn. I've picked up a different GSD cookie jar that I am holding for a future urn. I got the first cookie jar on ebay, the second at Tuesday Morning. 
Do what's right for you with this dog. It will be the right thing.


----------



## 3K9Mom

Someone here said a while ago that they will keep the ashes of all their beloved pets. When they die, they have it in their instructions that their own ashes are to be scattered along with the ashes of their pets' ashes. They lived with their animals. They want to go out the same way. 

Since reading that, I have made the same arrangements. Grover's urn sits unobtrusively on the shelf with my native American vases and pots. You'd never even know it's there (but I do). I know that over time, unfortunately, she'll be joined by others who share my life. When Dh and I leave the earth, we'll be scattered in a National Park that we backpacked into many times and loved passionately. All of the information of how to obtain the permits is in our instructions. It seems fitting that where we lived together is where we'll rest together. 

I don't know who made that suggestion, but I'll always appreciate their wisdom. I wish I had thought of it myself, before I made other arrangements for my other dogs who died before then. That's why I mention it now.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

We don't have any particular arrangements (need to do that!), but Sneaker's, Cassidy's, and Punkin's (my kitty) ashes are on the bookcase in the family room. I decided long ago that they would either be scattered with ours, or if possible, even re-cremated with us. Not sure if that can be done though. 

Sneaker and Cassidy would go with Tom, Punkin with me, and I suppose he would also get Dena and I'd get Keefer.


----------



## MaineLady

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomFor those who have opted for private cremation,
> <part of the post snipped out>
> 
> Costco sells pet urns as well for $35-80.
> 
> http://www.costco.com Then enter "pet urn" into the search box. Actually, their human urns are worth searching too and not too expensive.


I have a dog that just turned 14 on the 4th of July, and she has mammory growths. I am not having a biopsy done, as I wouldn't put her through surgery at her age no matter what is found.

I looked at the urns at Costco and found that they won't ship them to some states (including Maine). Anyone know why? This is what it says on the site

C"urrently, Urns and Keepsakes can only be purchased from and shipped to addresses in the following states: Arizona, California, Colorado, Connecticut, District of Columbia, Florida, Illinois, Indiana, Kansas, Massachusetts, Michigan, Montana, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, Ohio, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Washington, Wisconsin and Wyoming."


----------



## srfd44-2

The urns that both of my shepherds are in were homemade by my husband's uncle. Both are made out of oak and a picture of a shepherd is on the front of each with their names. Uncle Yen is very dear to us and I am glad I have something he made to hold my cherished pets and for me to cherish.


----------



## 3K9Mom

> Originally Posted By: MaineLady
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomFor those who have opted for private cremation,
> <part of the post snipped out>
> 
> Costco sells pet urns as well for $35-80.
> 
> http://www.costco.com Then enter "pet urn" into the search box. Actually, their human urns are worth searching too and not too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a dog that just turned 14 on the 4th of July, and she has mammory growths. I am not having a biopsy done, as I wouldn't put her through surgery at her age no matter what is found.
> 
> I looked at the urns at Costco and found that they won't ship them to some states (including Maine). Anyone know why? This is what it says on the site
> 
> C"urrently, Urns and Keepsakes can only be purchased from and shipped to addresses in the following states: Arizona, California, Colorado, Connecticut, District of Columbia, Florida, Illinois, Indiana, Kansas, Massachusetts, Michigan, Montana, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, Ohio, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Washington, Wisconsin and Wyoming."
Click to expand...

I don't know for sure. But I'd bet $1000 that it's because the funeral industry there has lobbied to have specific legislation to prevent mail-order urns and coffins (Costco also sells coffins). A friend in CA recently passed away and the funeral director refused to even consider accepting the Costco coffin even though it was comparable quality to some of what he sold (and nicer than many of his coffins) -- because his mark-up was so high. And this is in a state where technically, they have to accept outside urns and coffins. 

It's shameful what the funeral industry gets away with.


----------



## BlackPuppy

I'm making Doerak's final plans today, just so I'm ready when the time comes. (He has lymphoma, and it won't be much longer.) At first I didn't want the ashes, after all, he'll be with me in spirit. (He told me that.) But I might keep some of them and spread some in the soccer park that he likes to play at.


----------



## balakai

Carole, I'm sorry to hear about Doerak. There's a great place in Lebanon--I used their cremation service when my first ferret passed. Have you selected a place yet?

~Kristin


----------



## BlackPuppy

He'll be going to Pines, which is up past Lebanon, so it must be the same place. There's a place out by Milford, but costs almost double.


----------



## Betty

At the edge of my property is a huge Live Oak tree that overlooks the taxiway for the community adjacent to ours.

My dogs will be buried there.


----------



## ninhar

I had private cremation done for Cody and my cats Tonic and Lyla who passed last year. As Tonic's and Lyla's cremations were done by different places, their urns which were part of the cremation package are decidely different. Tonic was a little cat who at the most was 6 or 7 lbs is in a fairly large wooden box. Lyla, a big Maine **** came back in a tiny little box. They are both on a lower shelf of my dining room buffet.

Cody came back in a plastic bag inside a metal jar and though I wanted a nicer urn for her, it didn't happen. As she was DD's dog, when my DD moved to FL she took Cody's remains with her. Her new husband is from Ukraine and I don't know if its cultural or just something he is uncomfortable about, but he won't allow the remains in their apartment so Cody is kept in her car. When they come for a visit next week, I told her to bring Cody back home. It appears the airlines aren't very keen about cremation remains, so for a time being Cody will have to be in Tuperware until I buy a new urn. When she comes home, she will rest again in DD's old bedroom. 

I have no family close, so I expect to move once I retire. At that time I'll decide if I will bury the ashes where they lived or if they move with me.


----------



## Guest

For 30 years all our GSDs were buried at my parents house up on a ridge in Vermont. As dad was a breeder and I have four siblings there are quite a large number of GSDs buried up there. Only Max has a headstone. He certainly deserved it. A few cats up there as well. My Willie was the last GSD buried there. When mom's health failed we sold the property to pay for her care in a nursing home. I haven't been back since, but I'd like to. We made the new owners aware of where the dogs are buried and feel quite certain they will not be disturbed. My sister and I have even joked that some archeologist thousands of years in the future will think that weird animal rites must've taken place there for the number of dogs and cats buried.

So now I will cremate my pets when the time comes. Hopefully it will be long years in the future before it happens but on reflection I think I rather like the idea of always having Odin around and some day longer yet, Frigga, and Hop Sing. This thread has been informative about cremation and I'm glad it's here.


----------



## reesegsd

I desided on a private cremation .What a story that is .. The place where we had it done worked with our vets office and they pick the remains up and transport it to there creamatory. Well they said i could pick her ashes up in 2 days. 2 days passed and I called and got directions to the place and asked if she was ready . The guys was like whats your name and the dogs name i told him several times . He said yep come on she is ready .Well when i got there he was looking through the paper work and he started to get panicky and then said miss i just cant find her .......Oh boy i think he saw my face turn bright red right then.... i was so mad. Well he got on the phone and called the vets and what had happened was he forgot to pick her remains up ... I was sick i kept thinking that the vets had probably disposed of her sense he didint go get her . Long story short they didnt thanks god and he went right then and got her and i had her ashes the next day at a very reduced rate ...... Now My girls ashes are in my bedroom on a shelf.... She is at home with us where she belongs


----------



## Ilovealldogs

I am not sure what to do with my dog when she passes. I am kind of "weirded out" by the thought of her being burned, so I don't know as if I'd consider cremation. I would like to bury her in my backyard, but I have my home for sale and don't want to feel like I am deserting her. I know she is not really there as her soul/spirit will have moved on, but I am saddened to think a house or something may be built on top of her grave or that someone may dig it up. I have thought about putting her in a pet cemetary, but have no idea how much that is.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

all my dogs have thus far been cremated and sit in their urns on my fireplace mantle under their pictures..It's kind of comforting and sad at the same time,,that they are here with me still looking over daily routine here..

When I die, I have stipulated those urns go with me..
Diane


----------



## unicorndreams21

My Imo was cremated. He came back in a beatiful wood/teak box w/his name engraved on a brass nameplate. He is sealed in a clear plastic bag inside of a black velvet bag. I have him (& his "best dog" collar, everyday collar, and fave. stuffed hedghog) sitting on my mantle in our family room. It comforts me knowing he is there "watching over" us as he did in life. I have also specified that when I pass his ashes will be mixed with mine and half of us spread over the Pacific Ocean, and the other half spread at the Atlantic Ocean (we were both born/raised in Cali & I flew him here to MD when I moved). He was always with me in life, so I want him with me after. He is my heart dog and as strange as it may be to some, it is important that we "remain" together after both of our mortal lives have passed.
I also plan to do the same with any of my subsequent furbabies.


----------



## Dohhhhh

http://www.bradfordclocks.com/pet_urns.php

This site has beautiful pet urns made from leftover wood from hand made clocks. Their prices do not seem overly expensive either.

When Cheyenne passed, I had her cremated. I purchased a lovely ceramic box from Hallmark. It was part of a spring time line they had. I was also able to get matching photo frame and candle. She rests in my china cabinet in the kitchen. A photo of her last day on the beach in the matching photo frame and the candle is used once a year...on the anniverary of her death....

Some call me silly but it brings comfort to me....it has been four years since her passing.


----------



## Reik's mom

It might sound weird but when Reiker died, we got him a coffin, wrapped it in plastic and buried him in our back yard with a little fence and a german shepherd statue guarding him.. we own our house and we knew that we would never move.. I planted flowers on it so that he has a blanket of flowers over him..


----------



## tracyc

All my previous dogs have been cremated. We got the ashes back in a plain box, which we sprinkled onto a flower bed. This one bed in our yard has become a little patch of "hallowed ground" and I always think about the dogs whenever I'm near there.


----------



## Guest

> Originally Posted By: Reik's momIt might sound weird but when Reiker died, we got him a coffin, wrapped it in plastic and buried him in our back yard with a little fence and a german shepherd statue guarding him.. we own our house and we knew that we would never move.. I planted flowers on it so that he has a blanket of flowers over him..


Doesn't sound weird at all to me. See my post on page one of this thread.


----------



## Lisa&Diesel

My terrier was cremated. She came back in a handcarved wooden box with her name on top plus a card from her vet to say sorry for our loss. The vet assistant did a little drawing of a pawprint in a heart and put it on the box.

I haven't looked inside it and it is kept in a glass cabinet with her collar and a little t-shirt with her name on that I got for her but she never had a chance to wear.

I wanted to scatter her ashes on my Dad's grave as he loved that little dog but I just can't let go of her yet.


----------



## DnP

I buried my Dakota at my parents' place in PA under his favorite American Chestnut Tree at the back of their property where in his later years he loved taking long siestas. My folks' place was like a second home for him and even my dad shed a few tears we buried him. A local farmer was nice enough to dig a hole with his backhoe. 

After the burial, I ordered a stone from here: http://www.artisticetching.com/petmemorials.htm. 

The stone was beautiful (the gsd head I had etched is very realistic) and when my folks pass or have to go in a home, I plan to take the stone. I know he's not alone as that my dad's favorite hunting dog, Mr. Wing (english setter) is there to keep him company as well as my folks' sheltie mix and Dakota's buddy, Dutchess, and the world's meanest cat, Cuddles (hey, we were 6 years old when we named him)

I guess I'm strange in that I hate cemetaries and all they respresent. I didn't want to cremate Dakota and keep the ashes. To me, he'll always be in the one place he loved the most and I will always have my memories.


----------



## rockhead

I opted for individual cremation at a fairly high cost. It took a full week and I picked up the 'cremains' just yesterday. I was completely miserable for the entire week, very teary, didn't want to do anything. 

Picking up the ashes was surprisingly difficult, almost as bad as the euthanasia. Since Eich had to be everywhere at once, absolutely loved being outside, but always preferred our company, the choice was easy. Some of his ashes were scattered around my backyardm especially his 'favorite' trees and along a brush line where he loved to 'hunt' chipmunks. Some will go to the trail behind the school where he loved to find tennis balls from the nearby tennis court. Some will go upstate next Spring to the cabin in the woods. And some will stay with me forever. 

I've got to be honest; I have found a tremendous sense of comfort in this. I'm glad I did it this way.

Cary


----------



## LuvourGSDs

Well..... I will be faced with this soon, as our Golden is doing bad. I hate the thought of loosing our 1st dog ever & not sure what we will do.









All our furkids mean so much to us & want the best for them.

I have always been one to bury. Have burried 4 ferrets, frogs, turtles, & a bunny. These critters are much smaller than a big dog.

I have been up in the air lately about what to do. I think being the hole has to be so big & the ground is so hard, cremation seems like the way to go.

Not sure once I cremate what to do with the remains ? I'm not one to hold onto them so, not sure if I will scatter them or just bury them ? Anyone ever do that, bury ashes ?

If you hold onto them, then to need to tell others what to do with them once your gone & hope they follow through.

It seems easier to do what you want to do with them while your on this earth. Scatter or bury them.

I am so unsure about what to do as this will be our 1st dog loss.

Great thread with great info ! Thanks...........


----------



## Strana1

I'm sorry to hear about your Golden, I had one growning up and he was my best bud. 

As far as what to do with the remains I have Titan's on a shelf in my bedroom and find it very comforting that he is there. You do bring up a good point about what to do with the remains after I'm gone. I hadn't thought about that. I will likely have them go where ever I go (buried or scattered with me).


----------

